
Ask HN: How do you deploy side projects? - jhgaylor
What is your preferred way to deploy software for your side project? What tooling do you lose from the office that you wish you still had?
======
smt88
I use something like AWS Elastic Beanstalk. FaaS/Heroku-like services tend to
be too restrictive and no easier to use.

Why would you lose tooling outside the office? All the tooling you'd need for
starting a side project is FOSS, except in unusual cases. The proprietary code
at the office would likely be narrowly applicable to scaling their product.

~~~
jhgaylor
Tooling from the office that I miss is often in the visibility category.
Metrics, logs, uptime monitoring/self healing, etc all come for free in my
work environment but if I deploy on a digitalocean droplet then I have to
figure out a lot of that myself.

I figured that people used to having lots of control might miss not being able
to control some low level networking aspect for instance.

~~~
smt88
All of that stuff is pretty much out-of-the-box with AWS and Azure. I think
using DO creates a lot of extra work for a single dev.

------
_bxg1
Heroku. Very little effort to kick a git repo up to a server - no messing with
the system - and they have a free tier to start out on. If a project takes
off, flip a switch to start paying for hosting.

